
Machine Translation for English Retrieval of Information in Any Language - andyjohnson0
https://www.iarpa.gov/index.php/research-programs/material/material-baa
======
andyjohnson0
Writeup on Ars Technica at [http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-
technology/2017/01/us-i...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-
technology/2017/01/us-intelligence-seeks-a-universal-translator-for-text-
search-in-any-language/)

